# Low Heat Light Suggestion



## James Ledbetter (Aug 18, 2019)

I set up one of these Grow Tents for a try. I need to put higher wattage lights on the baking side, but the other side is not quite getting to 80. What is the forum's recommendation on a low level, not bright light, to run 24/7 on the cool side?


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm sorry that I can't help you, but what a fine-looking enclosure for his size.


----------



## James Ledbetter (Aug 19, 2019)

Thank you. I added a humidifier and she really seems to be a happy girl!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 20, 2019)

Are both vents open on the cool side ?? Maybe if you shut 1 there would not be as much heat or humidity escaping??


----------



## James Ledbetter (Aug 20, 2019)

I'll give that a try. Right now, the cool side is at 74


----------



## Mamasaurus (Aug 21, 2019)

That's actually not too bad but a couple degrees would be good. As long as the warm side can get to like 85 or so and the basking spot is hot enough (115-135) they can easily get cooler or warmer. If you want to just increase temp then maybe a ceramic heat emitter or infrared bulb?


----------



## Merlot (Aug 21, 2019)

Man I’m about to order a 48”x48”x80” tent. Like the input.

Is that a Vivosun tent? Does she not have a problem with a “clean” side with no substrates, seem happy or chill out on that side?

Did you cut out a spot out of the main zipper flap to add a plexiglass window?


----------



## James Ledbetter (Aug 21, 2019)

She seems to like the no substrate. In fact, she moved the shirt I had in the substrate tub, and burrowed under the shirt instead of the substrate. Now I have removed the substrate and put towels in its place. The towels absorb the moisture put in there and she really likes it. I cut a piece of bathroom panel the size of the enclosure floor. That makes it a lot easier to clean when to uses the restroom in there. 

The tent is a Vivisun 36x36x72. The window was already on the door, but it is made of thin plastic. I placed screening over it so I could still maintain a window function, without worry about her getting through it. 

I used the same screening for all the vent holes. I've seen that people were closing those holes completely, but I liked the screen so I could keep good ventilation throughout. I've closed a couple, trying to increase temperature on the cool side. It didn't do much there, but the humidifier spreads a good fog throughout the entire tent.

One thing I would certainly recommend, if the humidifer.


----------



## James Ledbetter (Aug 21, 2019)

Mamasaurus said:


> That's actually not too bad but a couple degrees would be good. As long as the warm side can get to like 85 or so and the basking spot is hot enough (115-135) they can easily get cooler or warmer. If you want to just increase temp then maybe a ceramic heat emitter or infrared bulb?


I was considering a ceramic as well. I'd just like a few more degrees, but she seems to be happy as it is.


----------

